# I never can find a second hand Hobie Oasis



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey all, I am starting to consider it a good sign that I never find a Hobie Oasis for sale second hand. I have literally been looking for 2.5 months now, and everyone and their dog seems to be selling the PA's but no one is getting rid of the oasis. Anyone agree with this theory? *Note* Yes I am 100% sure I want a tandem kayak

Discuss.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Gumtree is your friend. Oasis aren't naturally a "fishing" kayak so they hardly ever pop up on the forums. Not sure where you live but click on this link and see if any are near you.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-hobie+oasis/k0r250


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, they seem few and far between. I am in the Sydney area and have never seen one listed locally. Looking at their listed prices on gumtree would it be safe to say hobie mirage drive kayaks hold their value well? Since you can get a brand new one for $3300


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I have one which I bought new as I couldn't find a second hand one either. They are a great fishing yak but if you are mostly going out by yourself the revo is better as its not a PITA to get on and off the roof. If you go for the oasis, I find a esky full of water in the place of the front pedals when going out by myslef works well to keep the nose down.


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

MrFaulty said:


> I have one which I bought new as I couldn't find a second hand one either. They are a great fishing yak but if you are mostly going out by yourself the revo is better as its not a PITA to get on and off the roof. If you go for the oasis, I find a esky full of water in the place of the front pedals when going out by myslef works well to keep the nose down.


Yep I never go out and not have 2/3 other people wanting the other seat in my current tandem yak, which is a $600 cheapo. So very much doubt I will have any trouble filling the second seat ever. Literally not had that situation arise in current yak and must have been out over 20 times.


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm up in Brisbane and I'm considering selling my oasis at the moment due to a lack of time. 
Sorry I'm not closer. 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

There is one for sale on KFDU....


----------

